# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  "Մէկ կադր" 2017, կարճ ֆիլմերի միջազգային փառատոն

## Heqim

*"Մէկ կադր" 2017, կարճ ֆիլմերի միջազգային փառատոն
Երևան, Հունիս 2-8
*

*   ՖԻԼՄԵՐԻ ՀԱՅՏԱԳՐՈՒՄ*

* -- ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԷԿ ՐՈՊԵ --*

    1. Ֆիլմի տևողությունը պետք է լինի մեկ րոպե + 10 վրկ.կադրի սկզբում տիտրեր, որտեղ նշված է հեղինակի անուն ազգանունն ու ֆիլմի անունը:
    2. Ֆիլմը սահմանափակվում է մեկ կադրում, բացառվում է համակարգչային մոնտաժի միջոցով երկու տարբեր կադրերի համադրումը մեկի մեջ:
*  ***Լավագույն հայկական մեկ րոպե ֆիլմը կստանա 100,000 Դ*



*-- ԿԱՐՃ ՖԻԼՄԵՐ --*

    1. Մինչև 30 րոպե ֆիլմեր, ներառյալ տիտրերը:
    2. Ֆիլմը պետք է արտադրված լինի նախորդ 2 տարիներում:
* ***Լավագույն հայկական կարճամետրաժը կստանա 200,000 Դ*


*-- ԿԻՆՈ ԱՌԱՆՑ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԻ --*
    Անվանակարգ, որտեղ հնարավոր է ներկայացնել լիամետրաժ ֆիլմեր, կինոնորարարություն, ՈՒՐԻՇ ԿԻՆՈ:


*   Հայտերը կարող եք լրացնել առցանց հետևյալ հղումով՝*
http://accea.info/hy/oneshot2017


*ՀԱՅՏԱԳՐՄԱՆ ՎԵՐՋՆԱԺԱՄԿԵՏ ԱՊՐԻԼ 20*


    Մանրամասների համար զանգահարել

    568225 կամ գրել kadrrope@gmail.com

    >>> ՖԵՅՍԲՈՒՔՅԱՆ ԷՋ <<<

----------

Վոլտերա (15.04.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *"Մէկ կադր" 2017, կարճ ֆիլմերի միջազգային փառատոն*
> 
> *   ՖԻԼՄԵՐԻ ՀԱՅՏԱԳՐՈՒՄ*
> 
> * -- ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԷԿ ՐՈՊԵ --*
> 
>     1. Ֆիլմի տևողությունը պետք է լինի մեկ րոպե + 10 վրկ.կադրի սկզբում տիտրեր, որտեղ նշված է հեղինակի անուն ազգանունն ու ֆիլմի անունը:
>     2. Ֆիլմը սահմանափակվում է մեկ կադրում, բացառվում է համակարգչային մոնտաժի միջոցով երկու տարբեր կադրերի համադրումը մեկի մեջ:
> *  ***Լավագույն հայկական մեկ րոպե ֆիլմը կստանա 100,000 Դ*
> ...


Երկու հարց. միջազգային կարճամետրաժները մրցույթին չե՞ն կարող մասնակցել։ Եվ ե՞րբ ա փառատոնը տեղի ունենալու։

Խմբագրում. լավ, օրերը տեսա։ Մնաց մյուս հարցս միջազգայինի մասին։

----------


## Heqim

Միջազգային կարճամետրաժները կարող են մասնակցել:

Հղում առցանց գրանցման > http://accea.info/en/oneshot2017

----------


## Heqim

Հիշեցում

*ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ կինոփառատոնի հայտագրմանը մնացել է 5 օր*

Հայտագրվել հղումով՝ http://accea.info/en/oneshot2017

----------


## Heqim



----------

